# Contact printing inkjet transparencies



## espresso2x (Feb 26, 2018)

I have yet to try but the idea popped into my head the other night.
Has anyone tried it?

Output a negative mono A4 image from inkjet onto transparency.

Easel, photo paper, transparency, glass (ANR?), lamp.
Develop, stop, fix.
Voila


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 26, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> I have yet to try but the idea popped into my head the other night.
> Has anyone tried it?
> 
> Output a negative mono A4 image from inkjet onto transparency.
> ...



Yep, we do it all the time as standard practice in the college lab. It doesn't provide an advantage over making a conventional darkroom print but it's real handy for alternative processes like cyanotype etc. where a contact print exposure is required.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 26, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> And you dodge and burn Joe?



In order to make the inkjet print the image has to be digitized -- dodge/burn etc. is done with the digital image before making the inkjet print.

Joe


----------



## Jamesaz (Feb 26, 2018)

If you have a long enough exposure time, yes too can burn and dodge with the light from an enlarger. Just using room light or an unfocused light will probably result in fogging. You might try one of those zoom flashlights. That may be easier to control but probably too bright for rc paper. Thanks.


----------



## Aimee Danger (Jun 24, 2019)

Just an FYI, you pretty much have to use an inkjet printer for the printing. I tried being cheap and just going to FedEx and printing on transparencies that way but they use halftone printing. In contact printing it just lets too much light through.


----------

